# Redwood Empire GP Grand Prix - 2 day race - May 5th & 6th



## gone_wheelin (Jun 10, 2005)

Redwood Empire GP Grand Prix - 2 day race - May 5th & 6th - MGM Brakes in Cloverdale, CA.

The Redwood Empire Ground Pounders are hosting their annual 2-Day race, the GP Grand Prix.

2 Days of asphalt racing: Electric and Nitro, Oval and Road Course.
Saturday - 3 rounds of qualifying
Sunday - 2 rounds of qualifying and mains

Track opens at 9:30am
Sign-ups close at 10:30am
Racing starts at 11:00am

Trophies to be awarded to the top 3 finishers in all "A" mains. Plaques to be awarded to top 3 finishers in all lower mains.

Oval Classes:
Novice Elec.
1/10 4-Cell Stock
1/10 4-cell Spec 19
1/12 4-cell Spec 19
1/10 4-Cell 4300
Novice Nitro
Sportsman/Expert Nitro

Road Course Classes:
Novice Elec.
1/10 Stock Sedan
1/10 Spec 19/4300 Sedan
1/12 Spec 19/13.5
1/10 Modified Sedan
Novice Nitro
Sportsman Nitro
Expert Nitro

See the Ground Pounders website for rules and directions to track.


----------



## gone_wheelin (Jun 10, 2005)

Only 1 more day 'til the 2-day race. If your in Northern California, come on out for 2 days of asphalt racing with the Ground Pounders.


----------

